# Sharks are getting a bit hungry



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/southflorida/sfl-0415shark,0,1534087.story?coll=sfla-home-headlines 
All that for some tasty waves I think I will watch those waves from the sand.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

When questioned by Channel 7 News the shark stated-"I'm sorry it was an accident. The surfers taste just like chicken."

Often wonder where the fine line between surfer and bait is.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm tempted to use a surfer for bait now. Wonder if I can get "Surfer Scent" at Wallyworld to put on my next float rig?


----------

